# FIRST 50?? 1967 GTO’s built in Mass



## Fred Ashmore (Feb 4, 2018)

I found this GTO today and purchased it, the vin is 56 and build date 4th week of August. I was just curious what the lowest Vin for a 67 GTO? It’s a 400 Auto Red on Black Car. I’m sending the PHS in tomorrow


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't think it is a GTO, what are the first two numbers of the VIN on the driver's door post?
GTOs don't have PONTIAC on the trim piece below the hood.
Can you post a pic of the back?
I think it might be a Tempest, hard to tell with so much trim missing, it is a GTO hood for sure.


----------



## Fred Ashmore (Feb 4, 2018)

It’s a GTO 242177 is the first part of the vin.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Fred Ashmore said:


> It’s a GTO 242177 is the first part of the vin.


Cool, that piece must have been replaced off of a Tempest somewhere along the line.


----------

